# Problem With Scavenging



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

My husband calls this 'scarfing' when our 18-week-old Havanese walks nicely for awhile and then insists on trying to eat every stick, stone, leaf, you-name-it he encounters. He's not good at 'no' when told to cease and desist and tends to get very frustrated when not allowed to continue. Does/did anyone have this problem and solve it? Thanks so much!

Keeper's Mom


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Have you guys used the "leave it" command and rewarded with something he is allowed to have? I've found that this is the most effective way with Roscoe. If he "leaves it" I give him a tiny little piece of treat as a reward. Now he's so used to "leave it" that he doesn't even expect treats, he's happy with just "good boy!"


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I have 2 that do very well with "leave it" with only praise. And then there is the one who thinks every walk is a mission and he is Master Blood Hound in search of fugitives.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

With the very first walk, I established the rule that the dogs walk with me and are not allowed to roam. However, in the yard Cooper keeps his nose to the ground sampling everything he can find.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I wish I had my camera with me this afternoon. Santos and Sushi were ripping out all of the clover flowers and trying to eat them. Crazy dogs.


----------



## brookeandcolby (Dec 31, 2009)

I agree with the "leave it" advice. Colby thought that "no" was a game so he would just run with everything and wanted me to chase him (which i would to get it out of his mouth). Finally he learned "leave it" and it works so much better.


----------



## ksj123 (Jun 17, 2009)

My Harley is a nose to the ground dog also. I always tell him to leave it. He's actually done pretty well with that. I also say "let's go" and I move him along. He has always had his nose to the ground since the day I brought him home. (Which is a year today) Also, I have a shag rug that he "roots". It's kind of funny watching him do it.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thanks so much to everyone for taking the time to answer! I hope we can solve this problem and will certainly try the 'leave it' tactic. Now the problem is not having the 'Dad' get too frustrated when implementing this. Patience is not his virtue.

Shirley


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

MacGyver used to be quite the scavenger as a puppy. His very favorite thing was the dead frogs that appeared in the road after a rain, and trash day could be a nightmare if it was windy. I had to be ever vigilant. "Leave it" helped, and he just seemed to lose interest in grabbing everything as he got older. I looked on it as like the way babies explore everything with their mouths.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShirleyH said:


> Thanks so much to everyone for taking the time to answer! I hope we can solve this problem and will certainly try the 'leave it' tactic. Now the problem is not having the 'Dad' get too frustrated when implementing this. Patience is not his virtue.
> 
> Shirley


The important thing is that when teaching "leave it!", you can't say it in a gruff or frustrated tone. It has to be a fun tone of voice that makes the dog turn toward you, then (if you use a clicker, click and reward. If you don't use a clicker, decide on a marker word, say that and reward. You wnat it to be more rewarding to turn toward you when you ask than to keep "foraging". This is how to get a really reliable "leave it".


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*This just may work!*

Thanks again to all of you. The 'leave it' command has promise with Keeper, especially using a really yummy treat (small pieces of Carver's). We'll soldier on.

Has anyone had their male Hav exhibit barking at you when frustrated? We have used the 'no attention at all' and turning him on his back and holding him down until he has stopped and we're ready to release him. Keeper is not exhibiting any 'mean' behavior--just a feisty, stubborn guy.

Thanks,

Keeper's Mom


----------



## ksj123 (Jun 17, 2009)

Shirley, 

Harley has been quite the barker lately. Not in a mean way. I tell him no bark, and he just looks at me, and continues to bark. It's very confusing because that is how he usually tells me he has to go out. So, at times, I don't know if he has to go out, or he just wants to use his voice. I'm anxious to see the responses you get from others. 

Kelly


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShirleyH said:


> Has anyone had their male Hav exhibit barking at you when frustrated? We have used the 'no attention at all' and turning him on his back and holding him down until he has stopped and we're ready to release him. Keeper is not exhibiting any 'mean' behavior--just a feisty, stubborn guy.


Yes, Kodi has done it quite a bit, (mostly in class) though it's getting better now. I don't think holding him on his back is going to do anything. First, it's kind of a strong-arm tactic. What are you trying to teach him with it? Second, it's truly frightening to some dogs. Third, if he's looking for attention, that's exactly what you're giving him.

I was told by my trainers to have him on a leash, and when he does this, stand on the leash, giving him just room to stand, sit or lie down, and no more, then TOTALLY ignore him... for as long as it takes. (that means you can't even look in his direction) In the beginning it took a LONG time... in fact, as with many behaviors, it actually got worse for a while before it got better. But after a couple of days of doing exactly the same thing, he got the message pretty fast that barking at me doesn't get him ANYTHING.

Kodi is barking at me MUCH less now, and stops much faster when I put my foot on his leash. Best of all, he truly settles down, and usually lies down and puts his head on his paws to relax when he realizes that he's not going to get my attention that way.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Just a Great Tip*

Karen and Kodi,

Thanks so much--this was a REALLY good suggestion. If the 'leave it' is given in a perky voice, it is much more effective. We're hoping it continues to help so Keeper is not swallowing half the world on his walks.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

I know this is an old thread, but it was helpful! Even before reading this, I had been trying to teach leave it to 14-week-old Lincoln, but don't think I am doing it effectively at this point. I need to work on it at home more and then do it outside/on walks. 

I had to fish a clump of dirt/mud out of Lincoln's mouth this morning. The other day he spat up a big clump of dirt since I didn't see him eat it. He loves to pick up/chew on leaves, sticks, dirt, rabbit poop, grass if it's with any of the above, etc. Exhausting! Some days on our walks he is better than others. And trying to get him to stop/listen to me on our walks when that happens can be a struggle some days. 

So much to learn! (Puppy class can't start soon enough!)


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

"Leave it" and "Wait" are the commands I use most, I'm guessing hundreds of times each week. I used to do every walk with a clicker and treat bag. Now I just keep a couple treats in my pocket for random reinforcement or difficult situations. It takes consistency and some time, but "leave it" is your best friend on walks.


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Tucker is exploring the yard outside now. From the beginning he would carry his leash or what ever acorn, leaf, stick, big piece of mulch, crepe myrtle hull or anything else he could find back to the house. He is getting better now that he knows he can't eat it. Still loves to grab a stick and go ballistic around the yard or take a huge flying leap into the leaves in the woods. :laugh2: We just shake our heads. 40 acres for a Hav is a lot of roaming.


----------

